# seems like a good deal. 32' proline



## pez321 (Nov 25, 2007)

a friend of mine says he needs to sale this boat. 32'proline. enclosed cockpit. outriggers. full electronics, dual props, newly rebuilt ford motors with over 7k in receipts. triple axle trailer. boat can be seen at old palafox about a block south of johnson ave. on right side of detroit auto sales building. please knock on door of building and get permission before climbing inside of boat and tell them jeff sent you....asking 25k


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

that, my friend, is a great deal... i have a proline myself and am quite happy with it. seaworthy, dry ride, great boat!!!


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

not looking butpics and yrs might help....heck id like to just look at it


----------



## redfish maniac (Jul 19, 2008)

I love my ProLine also, but cannot offer any opinion on that deal as you give little info on it / no pics. etc......but on the surface......I agree that it sounds like a good deal.


----------

